
Arthur Eddington was innocent - ColinWright
https://www.nature.com/news/2007/070910/full/070903-20.html
======
gus_massa
> _In any event, an analysis of the plates in 1979 showed that, together, they
> supported Einstein 's prediction rather well, and that the original teams
> made assumptions in their calculations that were justified even if they
> couldn't be conclusively supported at the time._

Are the original photographic plates still conserved somewhere? Is there an
online scan of them?

